# SUMAR SUBTOTALES EN FILTROS



## JRMACIAS (Nov 13, 2007)

Tengo una consulta, necesito poder SUMAR LOS RESULTADOS DE SUBTOTALES y utilizar FILTROS A LA VEZ, cuando se usa la función SUBTOTALES excluye los valores que se ocultan en los FILTROS.

Cómo puedo hacer para que se sumen, haciendo filtros.


----------



## galileogali (Nov 13, 2007)

No entiendo bien tu consulta, pero si se trata de sumar todas las filas de un rango independientemente de si estan o n ocultas, yo usaría:
SUMA(Rango)
GALI


----------



## Greg Truby (Nov 14, 2007)

Sí entiendo bien la consulta (creo).  La cosa es que para sumar con SUBTOTAL se puede usar SUBTOTAL(9,…) o SUBTOTAL(109,…) para controlar si SUBTOTAL va a incluir fichas escondidas o no.  La cosa es que Excel no trata filas escondidos por filtros lo mismo como escondidas a mano, o se filas escondidas por filtros siempre se excluyen.  Como dice Galileo, hay que usar SUM(…) en vez de SUBTOTAL(9,…).  La cosa es que es problemático meter fórmulas de SUM(…) automáticamente como hace la herramienta de subtotales.  Dos opciones me ocurren: (a) usar la herramienta de SUBTOTAL para poner las formulas originales y usar FIND/REPLACE para cambiar SUBTOTAL(9, a SUM( o tratar de usar el botón de Autosuma (él que tiene signo de S) que brinca.  Pero habrá que usar autosuma en etapas para poner totales de segundo nivel para arriba.


----------

